# كيف تنشىء ورشة صيانة الات تبريد وتكييف الهواء؟



## BTF (19 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

:77: مرحبا بكم اعزائي المتدربين ، ها نحن نلتقي من جديد، في هذا المنتدى الهادف . حيث سنتطرق الى موضوع آخر ، لايقل أهمية عن سابقه الذى كان : ( بعض النصائح لتصبح تقني جيد ومتميز فى التبريد والتكييف ). اما اليوم فموضوعنا هو: كيفية إنشاء ورشة لصيانة آلآت التبريدوالتكييف.
زملائي المتدربين، ها أنتم أنهيتم سنوات التدريب ، فى معاهد التكوين المهنى والتقني ، وأحرزتم لاشك فى ذلك، على دبلوم تقنى التبريد والتكييف ، وربما فكرتم فى إنشاء ورشة الصيانة، فهذا أمر طبيعي بعد التخرج.
السِِؤال المطروح هنا، هو: هل يمكن لتقني تخرج حديثا ، من معهد التكوين المهنى، أن ينشىء ورشة صيانة آلآت التبريد والتكييف مباشرة بعد التخرج ؟.
الجواب قد يحتمل الإيجاب أو النفى، حسب قدرات التقني، فربما كان فى ايامه الدراسية الاولى مجتهدا، مكدا ، طموحا، متوكلا. أو كان كسولا، مهملا، يؤوسا، متواكلا . فإذا كان من فئة هذا الأخير، فلا يمكنه ذلك أبدا، لأنه سيفشل بعد شهور معدودة ،لامحالة. أما إذا كان من الفئة الأولى فيمكنه ذلك ، فقط يجب أن يتحلى ، بالصبر، والشجاعة.
أما أنا، فسأرشدهما إلى الطريق الأنجح ، والأضمن.
زملي التقني الجديد، قبل أن تخطو خطوة واحدة إلى الأمام، يجب أن تبحث عن مكان تتدرب فيه، يعني ما يسمى ب: ( STAGE . تدرُج ) . حيث تكون مدة التدريب فيه، مابين 30 يوما إلى 60 يوما ، حسب المكان الذى ستجري فيه مدة التدريب. لكن ألم تروا معي ، أن هذه المدة غير كافية، ليصبح التقني الحديث العهد بالتخرج، جاهزا لإنشاء الورشة؟ . إذن ، سأبحث معه عن طريقة أخرى أنسب و أكثر عطاءا ، ولا وهى أن يبحث التقني عن ورشة يكون صاحبها تقني محنك ، ذا خبرة واسعة فى هذا المجال ، حيث يشتغل معه مدة كافية ، تتراوح ما بين سنتين ، إلى أربع سنوات، إذا إقتضى الأمر ذلك ، حسب قدرة التقني على الإستعاب .وبعدها أقول له أهلا ومرحبا بك فى ورشتك الجديدة ، لأن السنوات الطوال ، كافية لتعطي تقني التبريد والتكييف ، خبرة واسعة وشاملة ، يرى من خلالها ، كل أنواع الأعطاب ، ومختلف أصناف الزبائن ، ويعرف كيفية تسير الورشات ،ويتعلم كيف يحل مشاكله المهنية ، التى تحدث باستمرار، فى مثل هذه المهن ، وهذا هو الأهم. إذن أنتم متفقين معى حتى هذه النقطة ، لاشك فى ذلك.
نحن يا معشر التقنيين الجدد، نقول فى المثل الشعبي : ( إسئلوا الشخص المجرب ولا تسئلوا الطبيب..!).
سأنتقل معكم بحول الله إلى نقطة مهمة فى هذا الموضوع، وهى كيف يجب أن تكون ورشة صيانة الآت التبريد و التكييف ؟ ربما قام أحدكم بزيارة واحدة منها ، ؟ أيام الدراسة أي ما يسمى ب : ( LA VISITE)، واستطاع أن يجول ببصره فى أرجائها ،مطلعا على ما بها من آلآت، ومعدات، مختلفة الأحجام ، والأشكال . وها نحن أولاء نسُوق لك ، أهمَ القواعد التى يجب عليك أن تسترشد بها ، عند إقدامك على إعداد ورشتك، لتسير بها فى طريق النجاح، فيدر عليك ما تبغي من ربح ، يصل بك إلى ما ترجوه من حياة هنيئة، وشهرة عظيمة، وسمعة طيبة.
فأول هذه القواعد أن تؤمن بنجاح مشروعك إيمانا قويا ، وأن تبني هذا الإيمان على أساس من الحقيقة والواقع. وطريقة البحث أن تبدأ بدراسة المكان الذى ستكون فيه ورشتك المستقبلية ، أى إختيار الموقع المناسب للمشروع، يعني هل سيكون قرب سوق؟ منطقة صناعية ؟ أو تجمع سكني ؟ . ويفضل أن تكون ورشتك بعيدة عن زملائك ذوي نفس المهنة، حتى لا تكون أية منافسة ، لأن هذه الأخيرة تعرقل سيرورة (دورة العمل المهني). وكذلك يستحسن أن تكون ما بين منطقة صناعية ، وتجمع سكني، حتى تكون قريبة من كليهما . هذا بالنسبة لموقع الورشة ، أما بالنسبة للورشة نفسها ، فيشترط أن تكون على هذا المنوال:
. مساحتها : الأفضل أن تكون أكثر من 30 متر مربع ( هذه المساحة ليست طبعا إجبارية فلكل واحد منا ما قسم الله اه من رزق ). 
.أجهزة وآلآت اللازمة لإنشاء الورشة :
بأتى فى المرتبة الأولى وعلى رأس هذه المجموعة ، جهاز لايمكن لتقني الصيانة الإستغناء عنه إنه الملحم الغازي ذا القنينتين ( POSTE DE SOUDAGE) القنينة الأولى تحمل الأوكسجين OXYGENE والأخرى الأستلين ACETYLENE ، ويمكن أن تستبدت هذه الأخيرة بقنينة غاز المطبخ العادي ، لأن أستلين غالي الثمن مع أنه خطير شديد الإ شتعال، و يستحسن فى بداية المشروع، أن يكون الملحم الغازي من سعة 1 متر مكعب، حتى يسهل حمله إلى أماكن العمل .
.طلملة التفريغ ( POMPE A VIDE) (VACUUM PUMP): هذه اللآلة ضرورية جداجدا ، فأي تقني بدونها أعتبره فاشل من البداية . إليكم بعض الموديلات المشهورة : 
REFCO : RMV-2 1 32L PAR MIN 0.5 MBAR 0.8 KW.
.AC ST -21 ONE STAGE.
.وصلات الإختبار ( ANALYSEUR):
تستعمل هذه الوصلة لشحن واختبار ضغوط دائرة مركب التبريد . وتشمل على مقياس ضغط منخفض وعالي .ويجب على التقني أن يملك تلاثة أنواع على الأقل:
الأول لوسيط التبريد R134a و الثاني ل R22 و الثالث ل R600a.
.قاطع المواسير ( COUPE TUYOU):
تستعمل لقطع مواسير دوائر التبريد وهى نوعان :
صغيرة وكبيرة ، الأولى لأماكن الضيقة ذات القياس 8/1 بوصة إلى 8/5 بوصة و الكبيرة للإستعمال العادي ذات القياس 4/1 بوصة إلى 1 بوصة ومن 8/5 بوصة إلى 1.5 بوصة.
.أجهزة إكتشاف التنفيس ( DETECTEURS DE FUITES):
وهى ليست ضرورية فى بداية المشروع، لأنها غاليت الثمن، حيث يمكن الإستغناء عنها با ستعمال طريقة أجدادنا القدماء ، الماء و الصابون .! فهو فعال في اكتشاف التنفيس .
.جهاز متعدد القياسات ذو الفك المتحرك ( PINCE-METRE):
يستعمل لقياس الفولت V .الأوهم HOM.الأمبير A .
أخي التقني الجديد هذه الأجهزة التي عرضناها إلزامية لابد منها، حيث لايمكن استئناف عمل الصيانة بدونها، طبعا هناك ادوات أخرى كالمفكات والبراغي والمفاتيح ، فهذه أدوات بديهية، كالملعقة والسكين عند الطباخ..! :12: 
إلى هنا أترككم فى رعاية الله .

إلى اللقاء فى مواضع أخرى إن شاء الله تعالى.

BTF
 
المراجع :
LE mèmento du frigoriste:10: 
f.h. meredith.


----------



## مصطفي هاشم الشيخ (19 مارس 2006)

مشكور اخي بس في حاجات ناقصة كتيرة الاهم هي الامن والسلامة والعدد والفني


----------



## BTF (20 مارس 2006)

شكرا سيدي على هذه الملاحظة ، ولكن إذا لاحظت النص ، فسترى أنني أخاطب التقني الحديث العهد بالمهنة ،فليس من الحكمة أن يشتري وهو فى أول طريق حياته المهنية ، كل مايوجد فى السوق من أجهزة ومعدات . فقط ذكرت فى الموضوع ماهو ضروري لاستئناف عمل الصيانة ، أما إذا نجح فى عمله المهني فليشتري كل ما يحتاجه ....وشكراً.


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (23 مارس 2006)

ماشاء الله عليك أخي Btf..
بالفعل مواضيعك متميزة ملؤها الصدق والاخلاص ومحبة الآخرين ..
النها اسلوب الحوار الهادئ السلس المتزن والمحكم .. وهذا يدل على تواضعكم ..
جزاكم الله كل خير عنا 
وشكراً


----------



## abo sager (25 مارس 2006)

والله خوض موضوع انا الحقيقة ادرس شبكات حاسب ( سيسكو) وباقيلي سنة على التخرج وناوي افتح ورشة صيانة وتتضمن منها التكيف والالكترونيات والشبكات وعلى شان كذا انا ودي كتب الله لايهينكم عن التكيف وكيفية الصيانة طبعا الفني هو اللي بصلح بس على شان تكون عندي خلفية عامة وانا جاد على المشروع ما امزح ....
تحياتي اخوي انا بقرى موضوعك مرة ومرتين وثلاث واذا في شي بقولك..
تحياتي 
ابو صقر


----------



## abo sager (25 مارس 2006)

والله خوض موضوع انا الحقيقة ادرس شبكات حاسب ( سيسكو) وباقيلي سنة على التخرج وناوي افتح ورشة صيانة وتتضمن منها التكيف والالكترونيات والشبكات وعلى شان كذا انا ودي كتب الله لايهينكم عن التكيف وكيفية الصيانة طبعا الفني هو اللي بصلح بس على شان تكون عندي خلفية عامة وانا جاد على المشروع ما امزح ....
تحياتي اخوي انا بقرى موضوعك مرة ومرتين وثلاث واذا في شي بقولك..
تحياتي 
ابو صقر


----------



## BTF (27 مارس 2006)

السلام وعليكم الاخ abo sager ، شكرا على مرورك.. بالنسبة للكتب هناك كتاب يسمى : أجهزة تكييف هواء السيارات و الغرف والوحدات المنفصلة. للمهندس : صبري بولس إنه من الكتب الجيدة . أما بالنسبة للمعلومات أخرى عن التكييف فهي موجودة بكثرة فى هذا المنتدى الهادف...وجزاكم الله خير جزاء .إلى اللقاء فى مواضع أخرى. وأترككم فى رعاية الله..


----------



## abo sager (27 مارس 2006)

طيب اخوي اشكرك على الرد ... 
بس يا ليت تجيبلي الكتاب الله لا يهينك
ومشكووور


----------



## BAMARUM (30 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله اريد ان اعرف قوانينوحدات الشحن باللغة العربية


----------



## BTF (2 أبريل 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخى المكرم Bamarum لم أعرف بالتحديد مطلبك - قوانين وحدات الشحن - هل تقصد قوانين وحدات الشحن لوسيط التبريد فى النظام العالمي Si للوحدات ، أم كيف تتم عملية الشحن للوسيط التبريد وقوانينها ؟


----------



## amerhvac (3 أبريل 2006)

والله من وراء القصد وهو يهدى السبيل ...


----------



## 000403 (17 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير عنا 
وشكراً


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (17 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (17 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Engr_Zeroo (26 يوليو 2006)

Well Done and God Blessing you
Good Luck


----------



## faba_200 (30 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
والله يا اخي btf لقد افدت و أجدت والله يجازيك خير على المجهودات القيمة التي قمت بها و نرجو منك المزيد 
وأريد ان اسألك سؤال وهو:
هل الإعتماد على الدروس التي اتلقاها في المعهد كافية أو يجب تحصيل معلومات من جهات اخرى 
واذا كان رأيك الخيار الثاني فأرجو ان تفيدني ببعض الطرق التي استطيع بواسطتها جمع اكبر عدد من المعلومات.
وتمنياتي لك بالمزيد من النجاح و التألق وشكرا.


----------



## ezeldin (4 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## xabdoux (30 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## جروح في قلب ميت (31 يوليو 2007)

شكراً اخي على هذه المساهمه الحلوه والله بس اقلك انا مهندس مبتداء من اليمن وعملت كل اللي انت قلته لي الان ولسى مليش إلا شهر واحد على فتح الورشه بس اتمنى لو اعرف اين الاقي كتب اساسيات على التبريد والتكييف يعني كتب تشرح لي كيفيه تعبئه غاز الفريون وشرح لبعض القطع البسيطه لو عندك معلومه اخي بالله رد عليا


----------



## الصانع (8 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## gadoo20042004 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## الحربي (22 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله الف خير
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## زيد بن حارثة (27 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد رضوان الشيخ (28 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
انصح الاخوه الخرجين الجدد ان يتدربو جيدا قبل ان يفتح ورشه حتى ولو من دون معاش
ثم عندما تكونو جاهزين اعمل احلى ورشه ولاكن بشراكه احد الفنيين الجدر
خبير فني ابحث عن شريك


----------



## مستشار (4 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أيمن صالح عبد العا (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم والى الأمام


----------



## م/احمد الطويل (1 فبراير 2010)

الله يباركلك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (1 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------

